# Are bees trespassing in California?



## Newbee13 (Nov 13, 2008)

Interesting read from Yahoo News this morning.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090109/ap_on_bi_ge/farm_scene_bees_vs_tangerines

:scratch:


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Big Money*

Big money people from LA trespassing in the central valley think the world revolves around them the Britney Spears of farming.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

This is an ongoing issue for the last couple years, some corportation had the brilliantly bright idea of planting 2 different orchards next to each other, and are trying to cover up their stupidity by blaming bees for their problems. Therefore, the beeks take it in the shorts.


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

The growers were advised to plant in large blocks away from other citrus as they do in Spain. The growers did not listen to the experts.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

And they obviously have more money than brains, as they are causing beekeeping laws and ordinence changes across the entire state.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

*No problem here*

We don't have that problem with our bees. We have had a company meeting with all our hives yearly about the same subject. Our policy any bees caught tresspassing will be put on work detail (forageing to be excat) for 6 weeks. Then upon finisihing that time we promptly squash her daddy. For our neighbors we issue fly flaps with instructions to kill all offeners that are verifiably disregaurding any tresspassing signs.

As in any business a good plan and a good relationship with the workers avoid lots of problems. And like one comedian said "can't hide stupid". Sorry about the smart behind post don't mean to offend but I couldn't resit hope somebody thought it was funny. Other than the possible beekeepers that are having to deal with these growers. Sorry guys that are affected another idiot hurdle for us. If you don't laugh you gotta cry at the situation we get in dealing with the non beekeeping public.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Mathis:
Gotta luvit, gotta laugh! 

Ever notice how much beekeepers have in common with the old time cowboys? Terminology, tools, outlook, etc.

When I started going out to the midwest clover the local ranchers called me the last of the FREE RANGERS. We don't have to cut the fence, we just fly over it! And a big middle finger to you too, Paramount!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I thought these groves used large netting to keep the bees from the tree flowers?
It sounds costly , but needed to ensure seedless fruit,


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Bee nets*

Hi Ian

Yes that's correct they are reluctantly netting whole orchards while trying to eliminate the honeybees through litigation. Netting although expensive has been found to be the cheapest solution if EVERYONES needs are considered.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Don't know why people can't just spit the seeds out.

My teenage daughter yelling in Costco:" Mom ,which of these tangerines are we NOT supposed to buy ?"


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Write to your local letter to the editor if you see this article in your area. For background, see on internet, Taking on the Resnicks by Joe Traynor. Billionair, Resnicks think they can run over everyone. Who paid off this AP writer to publish this article? In the first place bees will fly 2 miles in a heartbeat to get citrus nectar. If they force beeks out for just one year, then they won't have past practices to demonstrate. This is a precedent setting case and should NOT be taken lightly.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Tom G. Laury said:


> And a big middle finger to you too, Paramount!


Well, since I'm missing that particular finger, I'm toying with a more devious approach. I know a guy who has property about a quarter mile from a big paramount packing house and office. It seems the ONLY thing that blooms in that area much after mid-April is that iceplant they've got growing all over the place... I'm thinking cordovan yellow would really pop against that purple flower... Maybe some dark carnies?


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

*The devious approach*

Paramount does much of it's mass marketing through Costco. Costco will refund your money on any product. If everyone would tell everybody they know to go buy Paramount mandrins, open the package so that it would be trash. Return the product and indicate reason for return that you don't like the business ethics of the producer. This stratagy worked last year in So Cal. The produce buyer for Costco started buying Spanish mandrins, but they have reverted to their old habits. Note: Paramount also parent co. for Pom Wonderful, pomogranit products. Pomogranit set is better with bee pollination. The other tactic would be to burn out any beek that works for Paramount.


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Just returned from Costco with a box of Mandrins from Spain. I like to buy American produce but this an exception. Thanks Costco for helping the little guy and your part in saving the bees. Send a letter to Costco thanking them for not buying Mandrins from Paramount citrus.


----------



## jsbee (Jan 13, 2009)

*mandrins*

Well, it has been decided that there must be a 1 mile buffer from any registered clementine orchard. If you do not like that you can go to the Ag Commissioner in my county and fight your case. In Tulare county the Ag Commissioner is on the Citrus Board. GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*1 mile buffer*

**** those **** bees...sure am glad they don't fly more than a mile!!!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

We may be crossing lines, but my wife and I really love those citrus fruits and we eat them from time to time. But, so far, no bag of the fruits has been entirely seed-free. With every seed we find, we give a cheer for the brave bee that defied the odds to help create it.

I can't help but think that agronomy that denies the value of the honeybee is very foolish agronomy indeed. At the least they should pay a little respect that even their "seedless" varieties have ancestors that may owe their existence to the intervention of the honeybee.

I just took a closer look at the bag, purchased from Costco, they're from Spain. So I guess we didn't cross the line.


----------

